# Vendor Pro - marketing to stores



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

What do you think of this service?

vendorpro.com

Are they legit?
Are they any good?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Scam. Plus they spam way too much.

They just use an automated robot to make the emails look like they actually visited your store and selected a product.

Do a quick search of google for vendorpro and you'll see more warning signs:
http://www.google.com/search?q=vendorpro

Unfortunately, I learned the hard way by trying to deal with them.


----------



## shirtboy (Nov 29, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Scam. Plus they spam way too much.
> 
> They just use an automated robot to make the emails look like they actually visited your store and selected a product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I had never heard of them. I'm glad I came across the info here before I saw something good about them. It is very tempting. I agree shirtboy, it would be great thing for the little guy. Maybe their is a company out there like this that is legit. Anybody know of any?


----------



## shirtboy (Nov 29, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I had never heard of them. I'm glad I came across the info here before I saw something good about them. It is very tempting. I agree shirtboy, it would be great thing for the little guy. Maybe their is a company out there like this that is legit. Anybody know of any?


I don't know specifics, but in at least one post about vendorpro, it was suggested that there are legit companies out there doing this...

How's that for some useless info


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

They appear to have their bot in full effect as I know of several t-shirt shops from Spreadshirt that have all received the same form email. The talk a good talk, but it is recommended not to do business with them.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree about not using them. Shirtboy said he looked up some stuff about them, so I thought I would do the same before I really formed an opinion. WOW!!! There is so much bad stuff out there about them, that you would have to be crazy to even think about using them after seeing it. The stories of people giving them $340 and not getting anybody to even contact them after a year are everywhere. They certainly seem to have made some cash without producing much of anything. To some people $340 is not much money and they don't really care if it turns out that it didn't work. These are probably the companies that they are counting on. They seem to send there emails to companies in all kinds of industries: authors, artists. They certainly don't discriminate. I'll try to find some legit companies, shirtboy, and let you know what I come up with. Like you said, it would be good if it were legit...stay tuned...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A legitimate way to do this is to find a licensing agent. But you usually need to have a trademark registered before you hire one of those.

A licensing agent will help you market your brand to stores, but I'm pretty sure you won't get it for the low $340 pricetag.

VendorPro was tempting because it offers a service most of us t-shirt sellers want, and they preyed on that in their email and price structure. One of my #1 rules is to never trust a company that spams you to get your business. Their email is sneaky because they make it look personalized and not like spam. 

What happens is they turn around and spam businesses on your behalf. They don't do much to market you.


----------



## linkmandx (Nov 25, 2005)

As said before, this is a s-c-a-m. And I don't think there is a service that can do this, at least cheap enough for a little guy.


----------

